# Ice Out?



## ajthompson_9 (Jun 24, 2005)

Just curious if anyone knows how much open water there is on Audobon? Thanks.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

75% on sunday night, it pretty much has all broken up, just chunk ice floating about.

With them pumping water back in, that had tore a large hole in it, even during the cold weather last week.

If the weather holds, it wont be long and she'll be ice free.

Time to get the boat ready.


----------



## ajthompson_9 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I guess I need to charge up the batteries!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Drove by yesterday and didn't see any. I'm guessing a guy could get out this weekend.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Went by this morning, complete ice off, couple of empty trailers at the ramp at totten trail as well.

Would be nice to hit the water this weekend, hope these temps hold up.


----------

